# Looking for software to tune the LS2



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

Well im takin some auto classes to be an auto tech. And me and my teacher was talkin about tuning. He said hed teach me and do some runs on the dyno and get the max hp. But what software EFIlive "i think" or HP tunners. Are they any major differnce with these or just the look and format?

Thanks Dennis


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I use LS2 edit from www.carputing.com, seems to work fine and can mess with the TCM as well as the ECM.


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

Not sure EFILive has the LS2 stuff out yet. I used HPTuners and it works very well, much more tuneability compared to LS2Edit. They also have speed density tuning if you want to eliminate the maf, even in forced induction builds.

Jody


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah i was looking at some this morning and looks like the HP would be the easyest at least to learn on. And have nothing but good things about the HP.


----------

